# Lukaku vicinissimo al Manchester United. E Morata?



## Z A Z A' (6 Luglio 2017)

Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.


----------



## mrsmit (6 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
> Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.



Morata lo riaccolgo volentieri.
Magari.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
> Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.



allora fatemi capire... adesso dovrei pensare che prendono lui,Morata e James ? 


non so se è tanto meglio il PSG.. ti ricoprono d oro si... 
però pure un Verratti se ne vuole andare per ambizioni + alte.. 
non so se mi spiego


----------



## albydigei (6 Luglio 2017)

Buon anno in panchina Morata... Non ci mancherai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Morata lo riaccolgo volentieri.
> Magari.



via Ibra e Rooney dentro Morata e Lukaku 
e si.. sono pieni di soldi


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2017)

A me piace utilizzare il termine "pippa" come iperbole, anche per giocatori che non lo meriterebbero. Ma Lukaku, santo iddio, è una PIPPA colossale! 85 milioni??? Vabbé che questi hanno pagato 20 per Darmian e 40 per Herrera, ma deve esserci un limite all'idiozia!

PS: mi sono appena ricordato chi è l'agente di Lukaku... Lo stesso di Pogba, Ibra e Mkhitaryan... gustose, le polpette inglesi!


----------



## Tell93 (6 Luglio 2017)

Se davvero fosse così Morata va al Chelsea


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2017)

se davvero arriva Lukaku invece di Morata, allora a Manchester il suino pizzaiolo c'ha messo tende e tendoni...


----------



## Tell93 (6 Luglio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> se davvero arriva Lukaku invece di Morata, allora a Manchester il suino pizzaiolo c'ha messo tende e tendoni...



L'anno scorso Pogba, Mhikytarian e Ibra...qualche polpettona lì gliela garantiscono


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

LUkaku che si aggiunge a Morata, James, Griezmann, Belotti, Aubameyang e Perisic. Giusto per ricordare.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2017)

Io ieri leggevo che il Real ha rifiutato 80 milioni per Morata proprio dallo United... Boh, non se crederci onestamente, perchè è pur sempre un panchinaro là... quanti ne vogliono? 200?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
> Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.


Leggendo i giornali a quest'ora il Manchester United avrebbe dovuto già comprare Morata, Belotti, Lukaku e Lacazette...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2017)

Se vabbè , li comprano tutti loro.


----------



## de sica (6 Luglio 2017)

*Sky UK: Lukaku al Man Utd per 75 milioni di sterline. Offerta accettata.*


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Sky UK: Lukaku al Man Utd per 75 milioni di sterline. Offerta accettata.*



75mln di sterline sono quanti? 90/95mln?
+ i 100 per belotti e siamo a quasi 200.
+ i 60 per james e siamo a 260.
+ i 35 per lindelof e siamo a quasi 300.
per 4 giocatori.
credibilissimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Sky UK: Lukaku al Man Utd per 75 milioni di sterline. Offerta accettata.*



sarebbero in euro ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 75mln di sterline sono quanti? 90/95mln?



dovrebbero valere di meno se non mi sbaglio..
sotto i 75 mln nella nostra valuta


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Buon anno in panchina Morata... Non ci mancherai



O forse va al Chelsea... ancora e presto per capire.


----------



## de sica (6 Luglio 2017)

Ora o Chelsea o morata se la prende nel sedere, e un po' godo sotto sotto. Cosi impara a snobbarci.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
> Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.



Campagna acquisti fatta in previsione della cessione di Lukaku.  
Senza dimenticare il probabile ritorno di Rooney. 

L'Everton in questo mercato:


----------



## de sica (6 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Campagna acquisti fatta in previsione della cessione di Lukaku.
> Senza dimenticare il probabile ritorno di Rooney.
> 
> L'Everton in questo mercato:



mi sembra una discreta campagna acquisti, nonostante siano tutti giovanissimi


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> mi sembra una discreta campagna acquisti, nonostante siano tutti giovanissimi



l'ideale per loro, adesso sarebbe proprio Bacca


----------



## Dapone (6 Luglio 2017)

questi comprano chi vogliono. ma i loro problemi non sono in attacco.


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2017)

Sky Sports dice che è ufficiale. Interessante anche per noi questo acquisto: Morata non andrà più al UTD e Lukaku non andrà al Chelsea.

Il Chelsea adesso prende Belotti o Morata? Ad esclusione queste mosse potrebbero avvicinarci ad uno dei due.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 75mln di sterline sono quanti? 90/95mln?
> + i 100 per belotti e siamo a quasi 200.
> + i 60 per james e siamo a 260.
> + i 35 per lindelof e siamo a quasi 300.
> ...





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sarebbero in euro ?



85, l'ho scritto nel primo post


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sky Sports dice che è ufficiale. Interessante anche per noi questo acquisto: Morata non andrà più al UTD e Lukaku non andrà al Chelsea.
> 
> Il Chelsea adesso prende Belotti o Morata? Ad esclusione queste mosse potrebbero avvicinarci ad uno dei due.



Penso proprio Morata


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2017)

Cioè Lacazette 53 milioni e sto paracarro 85?


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso proprio Morata



Dopo essere stati snobbati cosi lo lascerei perdere.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cioè Lacazette 53 milioni e sto paracarro 85?



procuratori diversi=pubblicità diversa.
lukaku è famoso manco fosse ronaldo
lacazette è uno dei tanti

potere di raiola


----------



## Dany20 (6 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
> Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.


85


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2017)

Dai, prendiamo una pedina a caso dal real, che sia uno tra Morata, Modric o James vanno tutti bene


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

Lukaku doveva andare al Chelsea, credo a sto punto ci vada Morata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2017)

A premium hanno escluso una riapertura del Milan verso Morata e secondo me è anche giusto così. Ci ha mezzi schifati una volta chi lo vuole più sto gobbo.

Sono contento se lo Utd lo ha silurato.


----------



## antonio92 (6 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leggendo i giornali a quest'ora il Manchester United avrebbe dovuto già comprare Morata, Belotti, Lukaku e Lacazette...



dimentichi james, perisic, weigl, fabinho, matic, bale , neymar, gimenez, bartra, saul, hart, kovacic, manolas .... (tutti fonte TMW)


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Morata lo riaccolgo volentieri.
> Magari.



Mai, per me è diventato zero dopo la finale di champions.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Ah Alvaro Alvaro.. avevi una grande occasione: essere al centro del progetto di un Milan che vuole tornare grande.. Buona panchina


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2017)

Per me sono così carichi di soldi che potrebbero prenderli entrambi.. 
alla fine è rimasto solo Rashford di buono.. Martial non lo considero neanche 
Lukaku Rashford Morata e Martial almeno che mi sia perso un nuovo acquisto la davanti.. 

via Ibra e Rooney


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2017)

I Raiola boys tutti da Mou.



The Ripper ha scritto:


> LUkaku che si aggiunge a Morata, James, Griezmann, Belotti, Aubameyang e Perisic. Giusto per ricordare.



Suning possiede anche lo United evidentemente


----------



## ralf (6 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo la BBC, Manchester United e Everton hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento in maglia rossa del centravanti belga. Il prezzo si aggira intorno agli *85 milioni di euro*. Interessante notare come lo United continui ad essere il fortino di Mino Raiola, che negli ultimi due anni vi ha piazzato i suoi quattro migliori giocatori.
> Poco contento di questa operazione sarà Morata, che secondo tutti i media aveva scelto i Red Devils come sua nuova squadra, opzione che però sembra tramontata.


Se dovesse arrivare anche Lukaku oltre a Morata, non mi sorprenderei se Martial chiedesse la cessione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Luglio 2017)

Ormai il Manchester puo cambiare nome. Da Manchester United in Raiola Boys United.

Sembrano l'unica grande squadre nella quale non ha lasciato terra bruciata.


----------

